# Big Green Egg



## LazyL (May 15, 2013)

Hello All,

I am looking for either a set of plans or some good ideas for making a stand for a green egg. Anybody actually make them and sell them..? Any ideas gents?


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

Search google for big green egg table and you will find a ton of ideas. There are several out there that you can buy but after seeing them you will probably want to build your own.


----------



## LazyL (May 15, 2013)

Thanks bud! I have done that and found a lot of great ideas. I just thought I would see what the 2coolers in this forum had to offer is all. Thanks again


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

There was a guy on Facebook that builds them. I want to say it was around 800. Ill see if I can find him 

I built mine for around 200 and its nothing fancy.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

650 isn't bad at all


----------



## Treble J (Mar 18, 2011)

*Egg stand*

here's mine. Oops, guess I didn't clean the griddle last nite.


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

jesus christ thats an awesome set up. all you need that I can think of is a jet burner for a crawfish pot.

edit: not a bad deal on that texans one for 650. Some regular ones go for about that much on craigslist.


----------



## Treble J (Mar 18, 2011)

*Outdoor kitchen*

a couple more pics.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

LazyL said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am looking for either a set of plans or some good ideas for making a stand for a green egg. Anybody actually make them and sell them..? Any ideas gents?


It you don't want anything too fancy, I just found a picture online, sketched out a rough plan and built it out of treated 2x4's and 1x4s Took about half a day. That was 4 years ago and it is still doing the job.

You want good heavy duty casters, and I suggest a hole in the base support for the ashes to drop through when you are cleaning it out.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Here is a pic. Nothing fancy, does the job.


----------



## LazyL (May 15, 2013)

Thanks guys!!! Man that Texans table is pretty bad *****!!! Not a bad deal either. I do appreciate yalls time and effort in trying to help!! "Treble J" You sir have one awesome set up I must say!!!


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

*BGE*



Treble J said:


> here's mine. Oops, guess I didn't clean the griddle last nite.


Oh that is very fine. Nicely done! Working on plans for my outdoor kitchen now.....


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

There is my set up. Simple to do


----------



## mdecatur87 (Sep 11, 2010)

My grandfather and I had a good time designing and building mine. We did it over the course of several evenings (when it was cooler) probably 16 hrs of work total and 200 in wood and hardware...having the tools and an extra set of hands is the trick!


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

a buddy bought an XL and showed me on the Egg website their download plans for a roll-around cart
we changed the plans a little
picked up the pressure treated and stainless screws
and put this one together for just a little over $100

it took us about 3 hours to build it not counting the trip to Lowe's for the lumber and screws


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Treble J, Great looking set up, Cingrat!


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

Treble J said:


> here's mine. Oops, guess I didn't clean the griddle last nite.


Man that looks great! What did you coat the wood with? I've been trying to decide what I wanted to do for tops and I think you just made up my mind for me.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Treble J (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanx for the comments guys. Live2fish, I used varspar gloss for top 3 coats.


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Treble J said:


> here's mine. Oops, guess I didn't clean the griddle last nite.


Nice set up!


----------



## el rojo (May 14, 2005)

They all look great. I'm due for one.


----------



## RubenZamora (Oct 19, 2005)

Treble J said:


> a couple more pics.


I made my BBQ island with those same stone bricks from Lowes. Very happy with results and easy to work with.


----------

